# English pointer dogs



## walleyewheeler88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has hunted behind one of these dogs or owns one and what they think of them thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

For strictly upland they are the best bird dogs , I have two.

They do not have the coat and cold tolerance to be the best choice in ND.

Look at the German shorthair or wirehair for North Dakota.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My setter did better with the cold last year than my GSP did.

I think it depends on the dog some also.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Springer said:


> My setter did better with the cold last year than my GSP did.
> 
> I think it depends on the dog some also.


I agree with that, a setter would be a good choice as well, so would a brittany, anything with a good warm dense coat. ND is cold as $%^


----------

